# Help Needed, Trying To Identify Iwc (?) Pocket Watch



## Asgeir

Hi to you all

My first post here, so here we go 

I have inherited an old pocket watch that I would like to know a little more about. I believe it has belonged to my father's father,

but he died as a young man in 1925 so I wonder if this watch could have been made in the 1900-1925 period.

According to my local watchmaker, its an old IWC with gold front, back and inner cover.

It has no markings/logo on the face, and no engraving at all (I like that clean look, in fact 

I had it cleaned & lubricated, and it hums along at a steady -2 sec/day rate.

It has a few nicks and dents (a bad scratch/dent on the inner cover is the worst one), but still has a "personal" value for me.

Any information (type, movement, age...) would be much appreciated.

Best regards,

Asgeir

Front face:










Inner cover:










Movement:










Markings on inner cover:


----------



## mel

Lovely old pocket watch! It looks "loved"! and as if it's been lovingly used and looked after. I can't help with any more information, just that I think it's rather lovely!


----------



## Asgeir

Managed to find a little more info regarding this watch.

The case serial number is 305027, and according to a "IWC - Serial Numbers indicating Production Dates" list I found on the internet

(Google for "IWC serial number") it has most likely been produced between 1903 and 1907.

So, it's 100+ and still going strong 

If I forget to wind it up one day so it stops, I'll try to take some better pictures of the movement...

Cheers,

Asgeir


----------



## chris l

What a beautiful watch.

You have a very nice piece there, with a wonderful family provenance.

Congratulations!


----------



## Asgeir

Thank's for your replies, both Mel and Chris

Just a few more words about my "quest" to find the history behind this lovely little watch:

I was very pleased to find out that the est. time of production (1903-07) fits very well with this watch being a gift to my grandfather.

Even though this is highly likely, the history is uncertain and I don't have any relatives who can confirm this.

What I DO have is the wooden gift box the watch came in (nothing fancy) and an old handwritten note saying something like (please excuse my english 

"Congratulations, and we wish you all the best. A memory from your beloved ones"

But do you think any names were mentioned? NO! Frustrating? YES







(and quite typical , I would guess 

Another thing that puzzles me is the lack of any manuf. name or logo on the "face" of the watch. The IWC logo is stamped into all 3 lids, but that's it.

Is it possible that the face has been replaced...?

Cheers,

Asgeir


----------



## pg tips

That is beautiful, the simplicity and elegance of that 3 finger bridge arrangement is wonderful!

I can't help you on whether it is a new dial or not I'm afraid.


----------



## Mikrolisk

Is there in the movement a mark from an arrow through an apple? If yes, then this movement was made by Fontainemelon,

exactly the Fabrique d'horlogerie de Fontainemelon (FHF) in switzerland, one of the founders of the Ebauches SA, today known as ETA. FHF was build up in 1816.

Andreas


----------



## Asgeir

There is indeed a mark on the movement (the only mark I have found so far) that could look like an arrow through an apple.

So it looks like this movement was made by FHF.

Even after googling around for a while, I haven't fully understood FHF's role within Swiss watchmaking.

As far as I understand, they have (among other things) been making parts/movements for other watch companies (?)

So here comes the stupid question: Is it "good" or "bad" that the movement comes from FHF ? 

A picture of the arrow and apple:


----------



## Mikrolisk

Oh, the FHF has made very good watches - as well as quite simple watches. And if I look on your watch, this is a quite great finished one! 17 jewels, one huge jewel setting (center wheel)... this watch was not cheap in earlier days!

Andreas


----------

